

Wondering if you are getting a CR-48? Look for your zipcode here. - peregrine
http://pastie.org/1366486

======
liuhenry
3 shipped, and 6 already delivered... My town only has 30,000 people, so
hopefully one will show up on my doorstep. Does anyone know why some were
shipped Overnight and some by Ground?

More comprehensive tracker here (but w/o tracking numbers): <http://addicted-
gamer.com/cr48-tracker/>

~~~
callahad
Any idea what the source of Addicted-Gamer's data is?

~~~
liuhenry
I can't be exactly sure, but it should be querying the UPS tracking API for
reference numbers. These are assigned by the shipper (can be a description,
customer name, or in this case sequential SKU blocks of 2000) so knowing the
pattern would get you all of them.

Jey's guess (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1996388>) would be mostly
correct.

------
blocke
Blah. Just as I convinced myself my app was lost in the flood and I wasn't
getting one and your post keeps the painful hope alive. :P

Is Google sending warning emails yet that people have a package incoming or
are they still going the surprise route? I'd imagine not everyone lives in an
area where a package is safe on their doorstep. _shrug_

~~~
itrekkie
I was wondering the same thing. Unfortunately, the first day there was no
email and it was sitting in an unmarked brown box all day. I hope that
changes. I've had packages taken before, and I have to wonder if Google is
keeping tabs on them, just in case.

------
MJR
If you think you have one headed your way - you can call UPS (1-800-742-5877)
and track a shipment, speak the tracking number and then hit 0 to talk to an
agent and tell them you want to confirm the address for your package. They
will tell you where it's going.

~~~
dotBen
I'm kinda concerned about the security angle on all of this.

You have people phoning up UPS finding out the addresses of where packages are
going, and potentially writing down the address if it turns out not to be
theirs.

You can see from the tracking results on UPS that UPS are leaving a lot of
these on the steps of residences and thus if you setup the correct monitoring
you now have the possibility of people running around to the houses of freshly
delivered laptops to take them from the door step.

Additionally, where people have signed for them, their last name is listed and
with the addition of the zip code from the original source this creates
further concern. I've already been able to find out the identity of someone
who received one who lives in my zipcode because he has an unusual last name.
I just searched for their last name + zipcode on Google and could confirm he
is a developer at Engine Yard.

The weak points in the chain are that UPS assumes you must be one of the
authorized parties if you have a valid tracking number in hand, and so when
you call up to enquire they take that as validation.

What this really comes down to is how these tracking numbers + zipcodes became
public in the first place (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1996623>)

~~~
vikramhaer
I don't think they say the address right away when you ask for it. Fairly
certain they ask you to confirm your name and the address that's meant to be
on the package and mention if it is the same or not. Regardless, this
certainly raises a concern.

~~~
SystemOut
Just did it and the call went like this:

Me: I'd like to confirm the address of a package being sent to me.

Agent: Is it the package ending in the code XXXX?

Me: Yes

Agent: What is the address?

Me: The address is XXX XXXXX.

Agent: No, the address listed is YYY YYYYY.

Me: Thanks.

Beyond being disappointed it wasn't my address I have to say I was a bit
surprised they let the address out that easily. She could have easily just
said that was not the address it was shipped to.

~~~
progtick
same here.

Me: I want to verify the address.

Agent: One moment... The address is xyz.

Lol!

------
threejay
Called to check on the one listed in my zipcode. It's going to the house
directly next door. Now I'm seeing the security issue with this...

~~~
gregory80
while i agree that this tracking method isn't the best of ideas, I hardly
think this merits a decree of a _security issue_. Any person could steal a
package off a doorstep. Stealing mail and other packages not intended for you
in a serious federal offense.

Besides all of that is the xmas season here in the U.S., and packages arrive
to my apartment building in such quantities everyday, this time of year, that
you could argue that XMAS itself is a 'security issue'... All these people,
getting packages at close to the same day - all over the country! Imagine...
/smugness

(oh and for those that down vote me for being smug, you should be down voting
all the folks on this thread that keep calling this a security issue in the
first place). It's not like you can subvert the package destination, and if
you steal a physical object - you are definitely going to jail.

------
peregrine
Source: <http://twitter.com/#!/kmobs/status/13787573671432192> (kmobs is an
android hacker)

------
jey
Maybe the first column contains the sender's reference number for the Cr48
packages? I.e., maybe someone generated this list by querying UPS using
Google's UPS account number combined with knowledge of the format of the
reference numbers (by looking at labels of delivered Cr48s)? </random guess>

~~~
liuhenry
I played around with the reference numbers, and it seems like Google sent out
3 batches:

AAC1XXXXXX (up to AAC1001982)

AAC2XXXXXX (up to AAC2002127)

AAC3XXXXXX (up to AAC3002115)

All of these turn up 6 pound packages sent within the past few days, with the
earliest being the 9th.

------
alphaoverlord
it looks like half of a list. Pretty uniform distribution for zipcodes from
00000-50000, very few 50000+?

~~~
cmelbye
Yeah, unfortunately for me as someone who lives in a 55xxx zipcode.

------
teoruiz
Sadly no international shipments. Yet?

Anybody from outside the US got a CR-48?

------
geluso
There is one coming to my house!

I found two orders listed under my zipcode. I called UPS and asked to verify
the address on each one. The customer service representative uncandidly gave
up my (own!) address. Excited, I asked if the package is being delivered under
my name or the name of my room mate. It is sufficient to say that now I'm
jealous. I'm excited to tell him, "Dude, you're getting a Cr-48!"

The one thing that worries me is how easy it was to obtain the address
information. Hopefully no one nearby tries to poach the package as it arrives.

------
pmorici
Dumb question, would Google not send an email to the people they are sending
these too? I filled out that form when I saw it posted here days ago and
promptly forgot about it.

------
jdp
I received mine, but my zipcode is not on this list. Is this list for a
different batch than the one mine arrived in? Mine was delivered early Friday
morning (GMT-5).

------
gergles
Zero to my part of SoMA in SF? Highly dubious, even if this is just one batch.

------
LordLandon
It seems it's the slickdeals people that are behind these:
<http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2459200>

The OP is just the last of the three batches sent out so far. The guy who made
the addicted-gamer tracker hangs out there too
[http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=35270219&pos...](http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=35270219&postcount=1773)

------
zmonkeyz
I'm heartbroken... :/

~~~
cxy7z
Two sent to my zipcode, neither of them mine. I feel like a kid who just found
out there is no santa.

------
davewiner
Great. There are two headed to my zip code. I think about a million people
live in my zip code. Seriously.

~~~
peregrine
The guy who discovered this list actually called up UPS and confirmed his name
and address. Might want to try that in the morning.

~~~
davewiner
Wow. He really wants to know. But all the pundits got theirs last week. I
already know the scoop. It's a browser. It scrolls too slow. Google Docs. Nice
rubber feel to the package. It has an SD drive. Be curious to see how you
access it, and if you can copy data off the web with it, or is it really just
a terminal. The whole fun of it was to create a wave. Not as much fun to be in
the second or third wave.

~~~
peregrine
Well I suppose it depends on your perspective. To me(college student) its a
decent free laptop. :)

~~~
wippler
Yeah.. same with me, four of them headed to my zip code. Now the waiting
game!!

------
simonsarris
Two into my town (Nashua, NH). I have one.

I wish I could find out who the other is somehow.

------
wesgarrison
Two to my zip code, but we do have lots of Garmin employees here in town.

------
jeremyf
From the back and forth on Twitter, this list is only from the 3rd batch of
2000 shipped out (on 12/10). Another batch of 2000 will go out Monday.

Has anybody heard a total number yet?

~~~
peregrine
Heard a rumor of 60k. But I cannot back it up with any data or the source.

~~~
mynameisraj
Heard the same thing, but yeah, it's a rumor, of course.
[http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/12/08/report-60k-chrome-os-
no...](http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/12/08/report-60k-chrome-os-notebooks-on-
their-way-to-google-from-inventec)

------
rman666
Not one person from WISCONSIN? What's with that? I'm a CISSP and CISM and I
applied to evaluate the CR-48 from a security and usability perspective. So
far, I'm not on the list :-(

~~~
rman666
I now see there are several in Wisconsin. My mistake.

------
paradox95
1 to my zip - 3 to my city. Unfortunately that city is Santa Clara, CA so I am
sure I am not the only one who requested one.

Hopefully I'll find out early next week.

------
hrabago
One's headed to my zipcode. That's interesting because ours is a smallish
town. However, there are quite a few IT people around (where both me and my
wife works).

------
ConceptDog
Bah.

Just from I'm from Canada they think I'm slow, eh.

~~~
ljegou
Yes, what a pity it's reserved to US citizens :/

~~~
sbierwagen
Yet another reason why you should move to SF. :)

~~~
mahmud
Or Lake Wobegon. S.F. ⊆ U.S

~~~
jff
Since Lake Wobegon got left off the map, it might be hard to move there or get
your Cr-48 delivered :)

------
wtallis
One heading to my zip code, population ~45k, so my odds are probably better
than 1:1000, particularly if signing up earlier helps your chances.

------
waterlesscloud
None explicitly for my zipcode, but one to Hollywood CA with no zip listed,
which is my zipcode. Well, we'll wait and see, won't we?

~~~
KleinmanB
Me too, may the best man win.

~~~
tajddin
Same here. I was looking to see if anyone had noticed that there was no zip
code (I'm in '0028' in HW) specified for Hollywood.

...Wondering if there was anything specific that you guys specified on your
app?

------
progtick
My girlfriend is worried about how google is going to own her soul (with all
the tracking) if she ends up getting one. Lol.

------
jasiek
I just checked the list and found out I'm not getting one. Does anyone know
how many are being shipped out in total?

------
Anman
I called. I didn't get it but they did give out the address and name of the
person it's going to. That's worrying.

------
dotBen
I'm curious how a list of tracking numbers was obtained/derived. Anyone care
to guess (or know)?

~~~
tlordon
easy. with ups you can track zip/city to zip/city. thus they know what city
and zip they are coming from thus they add your zip or city and wahlaa you
have your results

~~~
dotBen
How do you do that? I've just looked again on UPS customer tracking pages and
their developer API pages and can't find any such search functionality.

Thanks

------
sks
Two comming to Stanford ... but I am sure 100s must have applied :(

------
joelesler
No one in my zip code is getting one. Hope the DB is wrong ;)

------
kunjaan
My Zipcode is in there but I live near a University.

~~~
loganlinn
Hopefully not the same university as me

------
eerpini
Where are these packages being shipped from ?

~~~
juiceandjuice
Seems like they are all being shipped from LOUISVILLE, KY, US, according to
some tracking numbers I looked up coming to Menlo Park.

~~~
jadedoto
That would be cool, seeing as one is headed to my ZIP and I'm a 45 minute
drive from the louisville ups hub...

------
jasonz
one to centercity philly, dont like those odds

~~~
philuhhh
one to 19103 as well. many thousands of IT professionals in the city. we're
sol brotha

------
skbohra123
anyone from India getting one? or they even shipping outside US ?

------
GrandMasterBirt
I have to say, Im really waiting for that laptop to be useful. At the moment
is a tiny step up in performance from my shitty non-ssd ubuntu netbook.

------
RtodaAV
GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~~~
RtodaAV
Sorry I mean it will be delivered on the 15th.

------
lhnn
Despite the prerequisite of caring about the web on this site, I wish someone
had explained what the Hell any of this meant.

-I didn't know what a "Cr-48" (note the lowercase "r") was. It's apparently the Chrome netbook Google is putting out.

And it seems they're giving away 5,000 for free to random addresses? This
should be a news story, not a guessing game.

~~~
lhnn
-1, Smart aleck?

So what if you don't like how I said it? Tell me I'm wrong about the original
post, then tell me you're not lying to yourself. The link is cryptic, and to
assume prerequisite knowledge of a non-headline event of the day is absurd.

~~~
Toucan
What degree of knowledge should be assumed?

There's plenty on HN that I don't understand but I'm yet to come across
anything that 30 seconds with Google couldn't explain.

The only knowledge that is a pre-requisite is how to find information on the
internet.

